# My naked girls :)



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

I grabbed some pics of them tonight  (please excuse the scratches but the 2 youngsters needed putting in their place last night apparently )


































































































I seriously, seriously need names for these girls. I keep getting funny looks when I say I am going to go and feed the naked ladies


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawwww they are so cute, and I just wanna give them a jumper!

Hhmmm names....How bout Nelly and Nahla the nekkids 

Or you could go christmassy....Holly and Ivy lol Or Snowy and Robin!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

havnt they grown!! 

mmmmm sookie, bella, kate, faith lol

My boys are named after my fav men on tv (eric- trueblood, Locke-Lost, Jacob-Twilight and Puck-glee) just dont ask me whos who just yet im still learning lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Aawwww they are so cute, and I just wanna give them a jumper!
> 
> Hhmmm names....How bout Nelly and Nahla the nekkids
> 
> Or you could go christmassy....Holly and Ivy lol Or Snowy and Robin!


Ohh I quite like Nahla, hmm....
Maybe I should have mentioned I am really, really fussy with names 



Daynna said:


> havnt they grown!!
> 
> mmmmm sookie, bella, kate, faith lol
> 
> My boys are named after my fav men on tv (eric- trueblood, Locke-Lost, Jacob-Twilight and Puck-glee) just dont ask me whos who just yet im still learning lol


I am so, so glad I'm not the only one that is having that problem, especially now they have grown :lol:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww bless them  They look so happy, I still dont have names for 2 of my girls but i did call mumma rat Clue - reason being i didnt have a clue what to call her 


Also just wonderingggg are you still able to give a home to 2 of the naked baby boys? I completly understand if not though and i will always have room for them to stay here. I will have some extra space soon as ive managed to find a home for 3 of the poor boys that had bad skin, they are going to the girlfriend of someone i work with. She recently lost her last rat to a tumor and donated a freddy 2 to me.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

If i have to name something I like to give them a theme...

If I had naked ladies rats I'd have to call them them something like Dita and Satine (Dita von teese the burlesque dancer and Satine the can can dancer/escort from Moulin Rouge)


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Omg i love the name Dita i think that suits one of my girls well! Sorry Bernie


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Awww bless them  They look so happy, I still dont have names for 2 of my girls but i did call mumma rat Clue - reason being i didnt have a clue what to call her
> 
> Also just wonderingggg are you still able to give a home to 2 of the naked baby boys? I completly understand if not though and i will always have room for them to stay here. I will have some extra space soon as ive managed to find a home for 3 of the poor boys that had bad skin, they are going to the girlfriend of someone i work with. She recently lost her last rat to a tumor and donated a freddy 2 to me.


haha love it, although all I can think of now is South Park (you have to be a South Park fan to get why that is :lol

Hmmmm I can still take them on, in fact I could still do with some young boys otherwise I will be in the same situation with Noodle once Mac & Cheese leave for the bridge  Gah I hate, hate this part of rodent keeping 

So yes I will still be able to take them, although I need to get a new cage as the cages I have for the boys at the moment have too wide bar spacing. Oh well any excuse to go cage shopping huh :cornut:
When are you thinking of bringing them and the goo's up?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Omg i love the name Dita i think that suits one of my girls well! Sorry Bernie


Damn you 

I like to have themes as well hence my boys being called Noodle, Mac & Cheese (not that I can take credit for those names lol)


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Aawwww they are so cute, and I just wanna give them a jumper!
> 
> Hhmmm names....How bout Nelly and Nahla the nekkids
> 
> Or you could go christmassy....Holly and Ivy lol Or Snowy and Robin!


Me too!! I want to knit my naked a jumper ha ha. But seriously he is like a hot water bottle! A wriggly one lol. I don't know how he stays so warm!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

there lovely, I'm sure your always wearing a dressing gown in photos lol. Why not Moulin, Rouge and er Can-Can?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I dont watch south park anymore so the jokes lost on me im afraid  

I dont mind sharing the name Dita though  I need to think of a name to go with Dita im not to keen on Satine,

And thats great news about the boys  But sad to think about Mac and cheese  

I was thinking the week after next to bring them all down on a monday or tues? Bubba boys will be split from mum soon and will temp go with Peanut the naked boy i kept and Guiness who i bonded him too.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Also just remembered that i have a spare cage you can have as a temp for them its the one that looks like this Rat Cages : *NEW* Mamble Rat / Hamster Narrow Bar 100cm Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online Its the older version so it is only something like 75cm long.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww they're gorgeous & they've grown so much!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> there lovely, I'm sure your always wearing a dressing gown in photos lol. Why not Moulin, Rouge and er Can-Can?


I get really cold all the time due to "things" so most of the time I throw a dressing gown on over my clothes so I don't overheat everyone else with the heating on full blast :lol:



xkimxo said:


> I dont watch south park anymore so the jokes lost on me im afraid
> 
> I dont mind sharing the name Dita though  I need to think of a name to go with Dita im not to keen on Satine,
> 
> ...


LOL I didn't think anyone would get it, my brain works in funny ways 
So the 12-13th? that sounds good to me I will find out which day off the OH has and get back to you :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Also just remembered that i have a spare cage you can have as a temp for them its the one that looks like this Rat Cages : *NEW* Mamble Rat / Hamster Narrow Bar 100cm Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online Its the older version so it is only something like 75cm long.


Ohh that would be fab if I could borrow that


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

12th or 13th is great  and no probs about the cage you can keep it too , i got it free with 2 boys i took in. They had to stay in it for a week until i had a bigger one for them and the only problem i had with it is attatching a water bottle. The wire on the meduim size water bottles dosnt fit properly and the boys chewed the cable ties i used plus the bottle just didnt sit right. I had to get a bottle with a long spout and use wire from an extra large bunny bottle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> 12th or 13th is great  and no probs about the cage you can keep it too , i got it free with 2 boys i took in. They had to stay in it for a week until i had a bigger one for them and the only problem i had with it is attatching a water bottle. The wire on the meduim size water bottles dosnt fit properly and the boys chewed the cable ties i used plus the bottle just didnt sit right. I had to get a bottle with a long spout and use wire from an extra large bunny bottle.


I've just bought a load of springs for my bottles as the boys had a habit of pinging the wire off theirs  so it shouldn't be a problem and they won't be in their long


----------

